# Post Your Desktop



## GoldenJackal (Feb 21, 2009)

I searched for a thread like this but the last one was kind of old and dead so I thought I'd make a new one. 

Post your desktop.

http://i40.tinypic.com/2a0b4es.jpg [Warning 'tis huge!]


----------



## attack1942 (Feb 21, 2009)

heres mine,


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2009)

You did ask. So... Yeah. Sorry dialup users.

Windows:

*Desktop (Flat)*



*
Apps*




Gentoo (switched to a widescreen monitor; Try and imagine it in widescreen (1680x1050). There isn't much of a difference otherwise since these were taken. The bootsplash is new):

*Bootsplash
*



*Login Screen*




*Desktop (Flat)*




*Apps*




*Desktop (3D)*




*Desklets* (Hey, my IP address is showing!)




*Desklets (2)* (Hey, my IP address is showing!)




And my PSP for the hell of it (ran out of image space here; Also note that the screenshot utility only saves JPG's):

*Bootup*

*XMB*

*Game Section*

*Music Section*


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, here's the current one on the main gaming system at 1/3 actual size:






The bike is my Dad's 2006 Yamaha Vstar Classic.  Damn sexy lookin' bike.

This next one I had a chuckle at when I found it - this was the desktop I used in 2002 on my FreeBSD workstation when I worked in downtown Toronto (1/2 actual size):






The COO didn't like it.   I said "What?  She looks playful."  :mrgreen:


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 21, 2009)

lol Everyone has Steam. I see Garry's Mod. :3 All my games are hidden in the object dock at the top of my desktop. I like TF2 out of all of them, though.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2009)

I still do not understand the allure in posting what would be usable wallpaper if it weren't covered with icons nobody else cares about

if you have some cool theme installed, throw up some windows and show us; if you're using an OS default, just post the damn wallpaper



here have the ultimate thrown-up-window-to-show-us
(this is lower-right desktop, for ferrox)




ACTION SHOT
(this is upper-left desktop, for misc, although I stole gvim from upper-right which is personal projects)
goddamn I need to theme irssi


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 21, 2009)

Heres my desktop X3 Yes that is Windows XP with a Vista skin


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, fine, then.

Original wallpaper found here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/753376/

Awesomely talented, but tragically redirected to Second Life.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 21, 2009)

Eevee said:


> if you have some cool theme installed, throw up some windows and show us; if you're using an OS default, just post the damn wallpaper



You can't tell me what to do! Only the voices in my head can do that. 

Go through them first.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 21, 2009)

So customizing Windows is pretty cool.

This is my desktop normally.





And this is my desktop when I double-click.


----------



## Pi (Feb 21, 2009)

this is my desktop

```
pi@coffeehost:~ $                                                                                                            2004 2
```


----------



## scythemouse (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll bite.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> So customizing Windows is pretty cool.
> 
> This is my desktop normally.
> 
> And this is my desktop when I double-click.


http://launchy.net/


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 21, 2009)

Eevee said:


> http://launchy.net/



Oh yeah, I've heard tons of cool things about Launchy, but it just isn't for me.

I just couldn't get used to using a bunch of keystrokes.


----------



## Sonata (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Linux 4 ever:


----------



## Eevee (Feb 22, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Oh yeah, I've heard tons of cool things about Launchy, but it just isn't for me.
> 
> I just couldn't get used to using a bunch of keystrokes.


what do you mean "a bunch of keystrokes"?  you just type the name of the thing you want.  there is no memorizing anything.  it just works.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> what do you mean "a bunch of keystrokes"?  you just type the name of the thing you want.  there is no memorizing anything.  it just works.



Yeah, but I couldn't get used to that. I'm just too used to mouse-based GUIs. I didn't really like it, which is a shame because it looks like it's hella awesome.

Hell, I'd give it a second shot if I weren't so in love with my interface right now. I'm a sucker for docks.


----------



## Aryeonos (Feb 22, 2009)

bwog


----------



## Aryeonos (Feb 22, 2009)

and wog


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 22, 2009)

I need to clean up my desktop, BIG TIME!!! T_T
YAY OTTER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps one of the few things I like about Vista:


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

My wallpaper.

:awesome:


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is my laptop's desktop.


----------



## An Theris (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's my Windows Desktop, it's awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## Eevee (Feb 22, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Hell, I'd give it a second shot if I weren't so in love with my interface right now. I'm a sucker for docks.


you should; it's really nice to not have to remember placement or find a spot for new things or adjust muscle memory when you rearrange them.  the arbitrary ordering is one of the things I really don't like about docks.

and plugins make it way better.  I have something different but similar and I can tweet, start IM conversations, open folders, etc from the same interface


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried Launchy for a while, but it eventually slowed to a crawl and started crashing randomly. As I recall, it also took my entire start menu by default, which, while a time-saving gesture, I didn't particularly need. Eventually, I found that actually finding the shortcut proved faster. Not entirely sure why it got the way it did - Worked fine for a while, there. Maybe it was the 64-bit part of it. Maybe it tried indexing my whole drive(s). I don't really know; Maybe I should give it another shot.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Eevee (Feb 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I tried Launchy for a while, but it eventually slowed to a crawl and started crashing randomly. As I recall, it also took my entire start menu by default, which, while a time-saving gesture, I didn't particularly need. Eventually, I found that actually finding the shortcut proved faster. Not entirely sure why it got the way it did - Worked fine for a while, there. Maybe it was the 64-bit part of it. Maybe it tried indexing my whole drive(s). I don't really know; Maybe I should give it another shot.


never had it break that badly for me so alas I cannot help you there

but there are others too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_application_launchers


addendum: oh wow I didn't know Launchy was cross-platform.  this is new.

also, from wikipedia: "Launchy 2.0 was considered to be notorious for slowing down the computer because of the catalog refresh function claiming 100% CPU usage every 5-10 minutes. However, upgrading to Launchy Beta 2.1 fixes the problem."


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> also, from wikipedia: "Launchy 2.0 was considered to be notorious for slowing down the computer because of the catalog refresh function claiming 100% CPU usage every 5-10 minutes. However, upgrading to Launchy Beta 2.1 fixes the problem."


Huh, that actually sounds pretty much exactly like what was happening before. Maybe I'll give 2.1 a spin.


----------



## Rayne (Feb 24, 2009)

Mmm, real-estate.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

sup project euler buddy


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 24, 2009)

A little update. ^^


----------



## Rayne (Feb 24, 2009)

Eevee said:


> sup project euler buddy



Starting problem 9 and arguing with my Git repo. I'm being boring and just sticking with C/C++, though. :<


----------



## Rayne (Feb 24, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried Launchy.

I lurve it.

Updated desktop since I did some cleaning and readjusting:

Before showing everything





After





I might just nuke all my desktop icons and uninstall Fences.


----------



## Ten (Feb 26, 2009)

http://s5.tinypic.com/symkx5.jpg

duel screenin' :I


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 27, 2009)

In game:




Click for bigger. ;D


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's mine new pic put up yesterday from a mate who drew it for me.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Shino (Mar 8, 2009)

I use Windows 7 beta:


http://cid-0137df5cd9486f65.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/D2.jpg
http://cid-0137df5cd9486f65.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/D1.jpg

I don't bother with desktop icons mainly because I'm old school, and launch almost everything through the run box or command line.
I'm one of those people that if you took away my mouse, I wouldn't care. Except for CS:S. I'd be sad.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, someone actually uses Napster.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2009)

v Chipmunk is the only thing that matters


----------



## Runefox (Mar 8, 2009)

brownsquirrel, you realize that you can install apps by copying them into your apps folder, right? You don't have to keep running it from the downloaded archive.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 8, 2009)

Wallpaper of the moment: Dale's Training by Kacey Miyagami

Desktop snapshot attached.

I try different window managers, and I keep winding up back at Window Maker.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2009)

Runefox said:


> brownsquirrel, you realize that you can install apps by copying them into your apps folder, right? You don't have to keep running it from the downloaded archive.



Well, yes I do. Because if I keep the .dmg on the desktop, I don't have to go the regular messenger and get requested over and over again for a new version of Messenger.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 8, 2009)

Sirroco I am just loving your wallpaper! Where on Earth did you get it?


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 8, 2009)

InterfaceLIFT ftw 

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1500/ice_on_the_lake.html


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG, this poor thread's almost dead. :shock:
Oh well, not anymore. xD

My current desktop. I'm working on a new icon theme, derived from various icon themes I found on gnome-look etc.*sigh* You wouldn't believe how much crap they upload on those sites. xD


----------



## Hyena (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeahhhhh


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 12, 2009)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t194/TyVulpine/Desktop_4.jpg


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 12, 2009)

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh198/CaveCanem101/Mittbakgrunn-1.jpg


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 12, 2009)

http://i39.tinypic.com/xbbt39.jpg


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> haha, awesome pedobear background
> 
> heres mine, typical stoner is typical etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hackfox (Apr 13, 2009)

MSN Thing is just for lulz and show...People piss themselves when they see it :3 And I know u can see the name of it...I was bored in MS Paint lol....


----------



## Pi (Apr 13, 2009)

pro tip, the "stretched" option is not right for your image.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 13, 2009)

Pi said:


> pro tip, the "stretched" option is not right for your image.



It is if you want it to fill the entire screen.

I hate images that only take up the middle and leave blank areas on the sides.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2009)

Windows Vista doesn't have the ability to zoom the wallpaper?  Still only center, tiled, and stretched as options?  That sucks.

You should photoshop your wallpaper image, then.  Scale it to your screen's width, then crop off the top and bottom to your screen's height.  Wallpapers stretched way out of their proper aspect ratios really don't look good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 13, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Windows Vista doesn't have the ability to zoom the wallpaper?  Still only center, tiled, and stretched as options?  That sucks.
> 
> You should photoshop your wallpaper image, then.  Scale it to your screen's width, then crop off the top and bottom to your screen's height.  Wallpapers stretched way out of their proper aspect ratios really don't look good.



I barely know how to use Photoshop at all, let alone do all that...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 13, 2009)

After a lot of playing around, I managed to make my desktop from looking like this boring, blah thing, to this, and this.

Now in all seriousness, I don't know which flag to choose, however, as both are original, familiar, and pretty and both post something in their flag that's native and represents something from their country.

And I seemed to have had it centered after playing around with Vista. Sure is shitty that way. :razz:

Edit:
I'm gonna stick with the Mexican flag. It's not as big and ain't as bright so it doesn't hurt my eyes.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> After a lot of playing around, I managed to make my desktop from looking like this boring, blah thing, to this, and this.



*HISSSSSS* TOO BRIGHT!



> Edit:
> I'm gonna stick with the Mexican flag. It's not as big and ain't as bright so it doesn't hurt my eyes.



Your eyes will thank you. XD


----------



## Salrith (Apr 13, 2009)

Hm, ok.






What can I say, I don't mind black bars (got used to black because it kept resetting to pitch black) ^.=.^ (this one is Nargle's. Look at her gallery. It has some good ones. (is that enough to excuse using it as a background? *grins* -- but seriously, she does hehehe))

Argh -- too many brackets! (or parenthesis)
}:=8P


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 13, 2009)

Desktop on my primary work machine (1/2 actual size):


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mmm, some good old JDM goodness right there.


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 13, 2009)

Erm, sorry guys, but could you please either resize your screenshots or add them as attachments? Macro images kill the site's layout. 

Thank you. ;-)


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 13, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Erm, sorry guys, but could you please either resize your screenshots or add them as attachments? Macro images kill the site's layout.
> 
> Thank you. ;-)



Done - reduced mine to half-size.


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Done - reduced mine to half-size.


Thank you. Nice desktop btw. ^^
Have you ever considered replacing someof the standard icon with new ones? It would give the desktop a more decent look. ;-)


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 13, 2009)

There, resized.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 13, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Thank you. Nice desktop btw. ^^
> Have you ever considered replacing someof the standard icon with new ones? It would give the desktop a more decent look. ;-)



Yeah, but it comes down to laziness and lack of time at work.   I replaced the default Ubuntu type icons with a tweak called "Slate" which is a sort of desaturated blue theme.  If I ever get around to it, I'll try to find some more artsy versions of the application icons as well.  You know of any good sources?

What annoys me though with the compiz system is that it seems to lack certain tweaks that would be nice to add, like transparency on the icons, or on the taskbar.  You can do taskbar transparency, but only if you use a solid colour and not the theme default. :/  Ah well.


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmpf... :>
http://i40.tinypic.com/23r91jk.png


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 13, 2009)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/zentrathefox/1238633183.zentrathefox_tvshot.jpg

My home theater box :3


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 13, 2009)

love your background Zentra.

Its smexy :3


----------



## Raithah (Apr 13, 2009)

NSFW: http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4012/screenshotn.png ,  http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/219/screenshot1e.png
Just in case someone knows, how do you make a transparent Conky window play nicely with Compiz? I have a work around in mind, but if there's a better way to do this I'm all ears. Oh, and sorry for the unexciting terminal screenshot; I'm new to Ubuntu so every command I encounter merits a search :3.


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 13, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Just in case someone knows, how do you make a transparent Conky window play nicely with Compiz? I have a work around in mind, but if there's a better way to do this I'm all ears. Oh, and sorry for the unexciting terminal screenshot; I'm new to Ubuntu so every command I encounter merits a search :3.


Have you considered using screenlets instead of conky? They work very well with Compiz and provide more features. ;-)
Nice desktop btw (but please try to cover up the nipples). ^^


----------



## Raithah (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry about that; the original submission wasn't marked mature (also sorry to anyone it offended). I'll look into those Screenlets; they look promising ...


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 13, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Sorry about that; the original submission wasn't marked mature (also sorry to anyone it offended). I'll look into those Screenlets; they look promising ...


No problem. ;-)


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2009)

Raithah said:


> NSFW: http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4012/screenshotn.png



What program are you using for the terminal on your root window (background)?


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 13, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> What program are you using for the terminal on your root window (background)?


Many terminal emulators have this feature included (rvxt for example). You can configure the background with the settings.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Many terminal emulators have this feature included (rvxt for example). You can configure the background with the settings.



I meant the one behind his terminal window, the one showing the git manpage in his screenies.


----------



## Raithah (Apr 13, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> What program are you using for the terminal on your root window (background)?



Unfortunately, it's the default gnome-terminal - unfortunate because it requires Compiz Fusion, and from what I gather it's a bit of a resource hog. In case you're willing to spare the cycles and memory, [this] guide demonstrates how to do it. My setup differs in that 'title=trans' is replaced by 'title=^trans$' (Regular Expressions have to be enabled, duh ) in any applicable options in the settings manager, and height is set via terminal launch options. Oh, and if you use Compiz for anything else, eg. to show the desktop, switch windows, etc.; make sure to set an exception for it as well. Happy hunting .


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll remember that if I switch back to Compiz.  I was hoping it was something I could use in WindowMaker.  Ah well...


----------



## Toaster (Apr 13, 2009)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/ornias/1239662211.ornias_desk.jpg


----------



## kashaki (Apr 13, 2009)

http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/ss69/Kashaki/?action=view&current=Vul.jpg


----------



## Carenath (Apr 13, 2009)

Old Macbook






Laptop





Desktop Before





Desktop Now


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 13, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Erm, sorry guys, but could you please either resize your screenshots or add them as attachments? Macro images kill the site's layout.
> 
> Thank you. ;-)



This. 

Folks, please keep the image size down (say around 800x600-ish) or use the attachment option.  Not everyone is using a set of three or four 24" LCD panels to view FAF.

Also, if its not safe for work, please mark it as such and attach the file, don't embed it as a macro.  "Clean" is better.

Thanks gang,

Irre.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 13, 2009)

> unfortunate because it requires Compiz Fusion, and from what I gather it's a bit of a resource hog.


No it isn't. On my system, the difference is about 8MB of RAM or so, and much smoother window movement, with no CPU usage for dragging windows (something that's always been a huge problem for me in Xorg in general - It doesn't handle window dragging while displaying window contents very well and spikes the CPU).



ArielMT said:


> I'll remember that if I switch back to Compiz.  I was hoping it was something I could use in WindowMaker.  Ah well...



Compiz can be used with WindowMaker, AFAIK. It's not a Gnome-specific project. Running compiz --replace after a successful install will replace the decoration manager with emerald and enable the compiz effects.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Compiz can be used with WindowMaker, AFAIK. It's not a Gnome-specific project. Running compiz --replace after a successful install will replace the decoration manager with emerald and enable the compiz effects.



Compiz Fusion is its own window manager, and neither compiz nor wmaker like it when either finds another WM running.  (Edit: Compiz always struck me as a Gnomish project, so metacity may be the exception to that rule.)  I'd like for it to be otherwise, because I like the simplicity of the dock and Nextish interface, and I like the smoothness and fluidity of the compiz effects.  But I can't see it happening unless I study the dark workings of both projects, and I won't have time to even dabble in that that until Fall or Winter.


```
arielmt@cleos-cat:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
Checking for Software Rasterizer: Not present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager
arielmt@cleos-cat:~$
```


----------



## X (Apr 13, 2009)

current is in attach because it is huge.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 14, 2009)

Updated desktop.

Wallpaper of the moment: "Dale and Lupu" by XianJaguar, with the surrounding whitespace feathered and made transparent, and an Ubuntu-colored gradient behind it.

Running: Prism with FAF open, gnome-terminal, and gnome-screenshot (which I ironically took the screenshot with).

On the clip: wmsun, wmmoonclock, wmweather+, and Mixer.app.

On the dock: A script to start nautilus, asclock, wmmail, wmdrawer (open), DictionaryReader, gimp, gedit, oowriter, inkscape, amaya, docker (with tray icons reduced to 20x20), and Recycler.

In wmdrawer: Furcadia (yes, I play it; no, I don't yiff), virtualbox, gedit (yes, again), firefox, opera, tsclient, mutt, thunderbird, gimp (again), mahjongg, fetchmail, prism (for DA), prism (for Digg), prism (for FA mainside), prism (here), prism (work), dillo, DictionaryReader, SimpleAgenda, AddressManager, GWorkspace, and GNUstep Preferences.

In docker: Network Manager (because my onboard ethernet is dead, and this is a book), pidgin, Gnome Do, Tomboy, Update Manager (with acroread still failing to install), and Amarok.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine, hella messy but too lazy to clean it xD
Original 1440x900

Attached..


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

not nearly enough mac love http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq57/hisnamewasevan/Picture1-3.png


----------



## xiath (Apr 14, 2009)

This is my current desktop.  This was made in gimp and took about 5 minutes to make.

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/xiathFA/wweeeee-1.png

Update Edit:

I was walking by a vase of flowers in my house and thought they would make a good picture after some editing.  So this is now my desktop.

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/xiathFA/027sefs.png


----------



## WarMocK (Apr 14, 2009)

@Xiath: VERY nice idea. I like this kind of pics. ^^

@ArielMT: Compiz Fusion also runs with XFCE if you don't want to install the monstrosity called gnome . ;-)


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> not nearly enough mac lovehttp://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq57/hisnamewasevan/Picture1-3.png



Some people actually prefer to modify and use their computer rather than having a really expensive, blindingly white paperweight.


----------



## Kami (Apr 14, 2009)

here my desktop
got kind of a DMC4 theme goin on 
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/526/desktopzdl.jpg


----------



## cheets25 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my desktop 
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w159/jaded256/Desktop.jpg

the taskbar is on the right cause i got a dual monitor setup thing goin on


----------

